
PWA on Windows. Part 1: Publishing Your App as Is - ailon
https://blog.ailon.org/pwa-on-windows-part-1-publishing-your-app-as-is-d884133fc96d
======
polski-g
> You must use the Microsoft Store in-app purchase API to sell digital items
> or services that are consumed or used within your app

Kinda defeats the purpose of PWAs...

~~~
ailon
Well, not if you don't have any digital goods for sale in your PWA :)

